# NAAFA 40th Picture Projects (Sample pics now added)



## Indy (May 31, 2009)

We're putting together an evening of 40 years of Naafa history in pictures. As part of that event we will be doing a memorium of friends we have lost along the way. If you have names and a picture or two of folks we should include, please send me a private message. I could also use additional pics of the 70's.
I think people will really enjoy this look back. We will be showing it on Thursday night Aug. 30th in DC.
Thanks Deb


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 1, 2009)

Seems kind of ironic to me that a thread that is looking back on 40 years of NAAFA barely gets a look, and that a thread to place a different definition of Bodacious in the dictionary gets 295 views as I write this, and a ton of support. 

I have seen many comments here of late that time may have passed NAAFA by as far as furthering the fat cause, but does anyone really think that "enhancing" the definition of a word would do any more for the same.

At least there are no penis jokes, or anyone holding their hand to their forehead...........


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 1, 2009)

That is a wonderful idea Indy. It's been a long time since I've looked at old pics from when our NAAFA chapter existed, which only date back 14 years or so. I bet there are a lot of good memories to be seen, it sounds like it will be an interesting presentation! I'll send you some info on a couple of our chapter members that have passed away.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 1, 2009)

How about a penis to the forehead.

Perhaps there have been 41 people who have sent Indy a private message. Maybe there are people who are on email lists and have been asked....etc...etc.. If not... Indy, I hope you get lots of pictures.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 1, 2009)

> Last edited by mossystate : Today at 08:41 PM. Reason: might have been better to have a first message supporting the OP, rather than to scold others for supporting something else



You're right, it might have been better to have a first message supporting the OP, but on one did since 4:57 pm on Sunday. Guess everyone was at church.

Whose penis, and whose forehead? Not mine, silly girl.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 3, 2009)

Indy, tell me if the pics made it through. I send them via PM. If not, or if you'd like more pics as I mentioned, send me an email to the address in the PM. I hope you can use these pics!


----------



## Indy (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks so much Fa Stan, the pics came through fine and are appreciated. I've only received 2 PM's and I am disappointed with the response as I hate to miss anyone we've known over the years. It will be interesting looking back over the years, you wonder where folks have gone...we were all alot younger too!
So dig out those pics folks and if you're in the area stop in on Thursday night!
deb


----------



## kayrae (Jun 3, 2009)

Not that I specifically care about including a different definition of "bodacious" in the dictionary, but there are some of us that aren't involved in NAAFA at all. I am more likelier to click on the "bodacious" link than the NAAFA link. I really didn't have anything to include in the discussion because I have no involvement with that organization. 



wrestlingguy said:


> Seems kind of ironic to me that a thread that is looking back on 40 years of NAAFA barely gets a look, and that a thread to place a different definition of Bodacious in the dictionary gets 295 views as I write this, and a ton of support.
> 
> I have seen many comments here of late that time may have passed NAAFA by as far as furthering the fat cause, but does anyone really think that "enhancing" the definition of a word would do any more for the same.
> 
> At least there are no penis jokes, or anyone holding their hand to their forehead...........


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 3, 2009)

kayrae said:


> Not that I specifically care about including a different definition of "bodacious" in the dictionary, but there are some of us that aren't involved in NAAFA at all. I am more likelier to click on the "bodacious" link than the NAAFA link. I really didn't have anything to include in the discussion because I have no involvement with that organization.



Yeah, this is essentially what I was going to say.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 3, 2009)

*Deb:
I just sent you a PM and attached some pictures of Deborah for the NAAFA Memorium Picture Project- I will send some more later... Tony *


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 3, 2009)

Deb, I am going to go through my many photo albums and see what I can find. I've got to take them to a photo place and have digital copies made since I don't have a scanner at the moment.

When do you need them by?


----------



## Indy (Jun 5, 2009)

I can use them asap, as usual time is flying by. I'm working on the fashion shows first, you know fashion has always been a political statement for us, remember the polyester 70's? I'll be working on this right up to the last I'm sure, any help appreciated!


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm sure the finished product will be beautiful


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 25, 2009)

Indy, I emailed you the pictures I mentioned earlier. I hope the ZIP archives work properly. If not write me an email and I'll send the pics in another form. I couldn't resist posting these pics... a little bit of NAAFA / San Diego history and a who's who of Dims members... They know who they are... the last couple of pics... hint, hint... 

These pictures are of a protest NAAFA did with the Southern California Size Acceptance Coalition (SC-SAC) back in 1999 (?). We were protesting a place called "24 Hour Fitness" who put out a derogatory advertisement about fat people. It had something to do with "aliens liking to eat fat people..."


----------



## Indy (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks Stan, I was able to unzip just fine! I think folks are going to enjoy this look back...even if you're not a Naafa member it's our history to how we arrived to this point!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow, Stan, that was a blast from the past! We all looked a bit younger there...  

Thanks for passing those pictures on.


----------



## Hathor (Jun 28, 2009)

Giving this thread a bump to put it back where it belongs. 

Wonderful pictures Stan! I love the alien poster board. LOL


----------



## kayrae (Jun 29, 2009)

ohmygosh, Stan. Those pictures made me smile. Especially the alien ones.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 29, 2009)

Deb, I decided today I will buy a scanner and get scannin'! Also, I have tons of scanned and digital pics from 1997 and beyond. It's the 12 yrs before that I need to scan.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 30, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> Deb, I decided today I will buy a scanner and get scannin'! Also, I have tons of scanned and digital pics from 1997 and beyond. It's the 12 yrs before that I need to scan.



I believe we have hit the motherload. I can't wait to see your photos Randi.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 30, 2009)

OK, bought the scanner today. Did you know you have to buy all-in-one printers to get a decent scanner? Not fair! I didn't want a printer.

Let's hope I can figure out how to set this sucker up. Should have it working (with luck) by the weekend.


----------



## Hathor (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to seeing the older pics you're going to scan, SoVerySoft. 

I'm brand new to Dims and NAAFA, so seeing the older pics will be a real treat. :smitten:


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 2, 2009)

Randi, please post a couple as a sneak peak Would love to see the good ole days.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 2, 2009)

I got the scanner working last night. Tonight I will start to scan. I will share some of the good ones here - I can't wait!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 2, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> I got the scanner working last night. Tonight I will start to scan. I will share some of the good ones here - I can't wait!



Either can I. :bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Indy (Jul 4, 2009)

Randi - the pics from the 80's are great! Love all the "big" hair and shoulder pads! I think everyone is going to get a kick out of the look back...we sure were younger!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 9, 2009)

ok, It has taken me a week, but I finished scanning 1986 through 1998. I only did a fraction of my actual photographs - and still ended up with over 700 pics! Yeah, I take a lot of pics 

Next step is to go through my digital photos from 1999 to present day and see if any are good enough to submit for this project. I know the pics from the years when I only had a Sony Mavica are not going to be usable. The files are too small and the resolution is really poor.

I will be sharing some samples soon - I just need to get through the rest of these. 

And hope my aching back stops aching! (it's from the constant motion using the scanner, etc.)


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 11, 2009)

ok...some samples...

oh my, who is this? It's from 1988...







And another shot...






p.s. this was from a costume event...not his normal look!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 11, 2009)

This Dimensions Moderator was a member of the Fatimas Belly Dancing Troupe!
Who is it? 


This was in 1989:


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 11, 2009)

I think the first picture is Conrad and the second one is Risible.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 11, 2009)

Good job, Christine! This one's easy, since Ned is wearing a name tag. And, oh yeah, he looks the same! 

This is New Year's Eve, 1989.






​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 11, 2009)

These pics are from 1990.


Here is Risible again - she's on the left. 







And here is another Dimensions Mod! Do you know who? 




and here she is again, 3rd from the left, in the back. And in those days, fat-positive shirts like that were rare, so this was a really cool pic.







​


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh good grief, Randi - we were babies then. 

Thanks for the look back. Gee, it would be fun if you posted all these somewhere here on Dims after the project is done. I would love to see a bunch more of them. Those pics of me were from 20 years ago this August, Chicago Naaafa Convention. Jeez I feel old.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 11, 2009)

And yet another mod...who's this? in 1986...





and another pic...






​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 11, 2009)

Sandie S-R said:


> Oh good grief, Randi - we were babies then.
> 
> Thanks for the look back. Gee, it would be fun if you posted all these somewhere here on Dims after the project is done. I would love to see a bunch more of them. Those pics of me were from 20 years ago this August, Chicago Naaafa Convention. Jeez I feel old.



Sandie, I probably will post some - unfortunately most of the people in them aren't on Dims! I was surprised when I realized that.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 11, 2009)

Here's the Chief again (on the left), at the Tacky Tourist Party in Ft. Lauderdale, 1991. I think that would be a fun theme for an event at the Dims Bash in Florida too!






​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 11, 2009)

From NAAFA's March on Washington, in front of the White House, at the 1994 Convention (NAAFA's 25th Anniversary)



































​


----------



## ssflbelle (Jul 12, 2009)

It was a fantastic time at the Tacky Tourist Party. I think Linda and Alan Diskin won that best dressed. The Pirates party was so cool especially to see so many people dressed up in Pirate outfits and searching for the gold. The fashion show was great and I had 3 different outfits including a bathing suit. Wow!!!! Thanks for the memories. I know I have pictures some where and a video of the belly dance that Lois my friend, Albert (my boyfriend at the time) and I did. 




SoVerySoft said:


> Here's the Chief again (on the left), at the Tacky Tourist Party in Ft. Lauderdale, 1991. I think that would be a fun theme for an event at the Dims Bash in Florida too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 12, 2009)

I'll post a few more later, including a rally by the Liberty Bell in Philly in 1997 and the Million Pound March in L.A. in 1998.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 12, 2009)

These photos were from the 1997 Convention in Cherry Hill, NJ (a suburb of Philadelphia). There was a rally near the Liberty Bell.


















It was Conrad's son, Morgan's first rally. He is holding a sign that says "Stop Size Discrimination". How cute!!

And look who else was at this convention!





Christine (D_A_Bunny) and Larry!
​


----------



## Risible (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow, Randi! I've never seen these pics - thanks for posting them! How young and beautiful everyone was. Look at Ned with those glorious curls, and Conrad - what a hottie!

In the bellydance pic, I'm pretty sure that's Bill Fabrey in the background - black jacket and white shirt.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 12, 2009)

wow. I am so jealous! It looks like Size Activism used to be very real and alive. I would have loved to have been a part of that!

You guys all look the same to me

(ps-does anyone else see the resemblance between ned and weird al?)


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 12, 2009)

Risible said:


> In the bellydance pic, I'm pretty sure that's Bill Fabrey in the background - black jacket and white shirt.



Yep, that's Bill* - and look! _someone _gave him a bellydancing lesson!







*for those who don't recognize the name Bill Fabrey - he was one of the original founders of NAAFA, in 1969.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jul 12, 2009)

Randi those pictures are amazing. I have been a NAAFA member for quite a while now but I have never been able to attend an event. I am looking forward to seeing more pictures of all the people and events I have read about all these years.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 12, 2009)

A few pics from the Million Pound March in L.A. in 1998. Camryn Manheim was a speaker, as was Carnie Wilson. And Owen Elliott (Mama Cass' daughter) was there too.








































Seated are Owen Elliott, Carnie Wilson and our own Sandie S-R






Carnie Wilson speaks to the crowd. 


​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 12, 2009)

And here are some pics from a room party I had at that same convention in 1998. These were Dimensions Chatters from back in the day  






Here's Heather with Chocolate Nutter Butters, I think. And below is Cat, also enjoying some snacks.



















Here's Cat punching Mike ("Mikey" in chat, I think, in those days) in the stomach (he requested it!) In the background is "Athena Goddess".






And this was from one of the events. Remember Carolyn Owens? I wish I knew where and how she is now. With her is Paul ("Newfie" from chat.)


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow Randi, thanks for posting that pic. What a blast from the past. Larry had hair. So much fun.


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow! This is certainly a walk down memory lane! I'll have to see if I have some noteworthy photos to publish here from back in the late 80's. Don't panic, Risible, I'll be discreet! LOL


----------



## Webmaster (Jul 12, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> ok...some samples...
> 
> oh my, who is this? It's from 1988...
> 
> ...



I remember that costume party. I went as my tough-guy alter ego, Chuck, in 50s' Grease style, cigs and all (I don't smoke).

In one of the group pics with Sandie I see Jean Soncrant, Beatriz Lozano, Mark Mason, and Sharon Russell, I believe.


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 13, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> From NAAFA's March on Washington, in front of the White House, at the 1994 Convention (NAAFA's 25th Anniversary)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All I can think of when I see The Picture outside the white house is Bill Clinton's Notorious Love for Big Women lol Wasn't He President at the Time


----------



## ssflbelle (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks Conrad I knew I recognized the blond sitting at the table with Mark but had forgotten her name, Sharon. I attended one of her pool parties when she lived on the West coast of Florida. Gosh I wonder how she is doing now a days. 



Webmaster said:


> In one of the group pics with Sandie I see Jean Soncrant, Beatriz Lozano, Mark Mason, and Sharon Russell, I believe.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 13, 2009)

For those of you that don't remember, Sharon Russell was the nurse who was dismissed from Nursing school because she was fat, and she sued them. It was big news back in the late 80's early 90's. 

Good memory Conrad - Guy and I were going thru the pics trying to remember all the names too.


----------



## Risible (Jul 13, 2009)

BullseyeB said:


> Wow! This is certainly a walk down memory lane! I'll have to see if I have some noteworthy photos to publish here from back in the late 80's. Don't panic, Risible, I'll be discreet! LOL



Oh, so busted! 



Webmaster said:


> I remember that costume party. I went as my tough-guy alter ego, Chuck, in 50s' Grease style, cigs and all (I don't smoke).
> 
> In one of the group pics with Sandie I see Jean Soncrant, Beatriz Lozano, Mark Mason, and Sharon Russell, I believe.



Okay, _what_? How do you remember all those names - and surnames? Amazing memory, Chief!



pdesil071189 said:


> All I can think of when I see The Picture outside the white house is Bill Clinton's Notorious Love for Big Women lol Wasn't He President at the Time



Yep, Mr. Bill was Commander in Chief.


----------



## ssflbelle (Jul 13, 2009)

Sandie
I was just wondering, do you know if Sharon ever won her case against that Nursing school? She was going through the long dragged out trail process when I knew her and we lost touch. 
Amanda



Sandie S-R said:


> For those of you that don't remember, Sharon Russell was the nurse who was dismissed from Nursing school because she was fat, and she sued them. It was big news back in the late 80's early 90's.
> 
> Good memory Conrad - Guy and I were going thru the pics trying to remember all the names too.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 13, 2009)

ssflbelle said:


> Sandie
> I was just wondering, do you know if Sharon ever won her case against that Nursing school? She was going through the long dragged out trail process when I knew her and we lost touch.
> Amanda



I googled and found this:



> Besides technological and equipment advances, disabled nurses and health care workers have contributed to the development of legal precedent that protects the disabled. This is particularly true in a controversial area of disability law  weight discrimination. The case of Russell v. Salve Regina College nursing school developed after administrators at Sharon Russells Rhode Island nursing school forced the junior-year student to sign an agreement to lose two pounds a week for the rest of the school year. Russell was expelled when she didnt comply. *While many of Russells original charges were dismissed during the course of her trial against the school, she eventually did win on a count of breach of contract and was awarded lost tuition and other expenses. Russells victory was appealed all the way to the United States Supreme Court, and the verdict was ultimately upheld in the fall of 1990.* Though the courts finding wasnt based on weight discrimination, the case did a lot to draw attention to the issue of size discrimination in education. A review of the case published in the Journal of Professional Nursing suggested that nursing schools, like other educational institutions, must be aware that they should outline what is required of all students in order to graduate and work with disabled students on an individual basis to ensure their privacy. The Russell case was among the first to demonstrate that institutions are not immune from contractual challenges and must demonstrate respect and consideration for students personal concerns and privacy.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank you for looking that up Randi. It was an interesting case, and we were all proud of Sharon for pushing forward an hanging in there thru the entire mess.


----------



## ssflbelle (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks Randi, I appreciate you researching the answer and posting it.


----------



## Indy (Jul 15, 2009)

A young Jeri C. and a picture of me from the 1978 DC convention, when 60 minutes was doing a segment on NAAFA.

View attachment jeri79-small.jpg


View attachment debmikewallace-small.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 15, 2009)

OMG Deb - you and Jeri were babies! I love those pics!!


----------



## jeri carmichael (Jul 18, 2009)

WOW!!

I forgot that I was that young and small.

That was 1978, just 31 years ago.... and 140 lbs...


----------



## James (Jul 31, 2009)

in its brief history of fat acceptance...

http://www.time.com/time/nation/article/0,8599,1913858,00.html


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 8, 2009)

James said:


> in its brief history of fat acceptance...
> 
> http://www.time.com/time/nation/article/0,8599,1913858,00.html



did you find some of their terms pissed you off....like congealed??? it seems their terminology is also anti fat...grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 8, 2009)

Overall, the article didn't really say much...I agree with the congealed comment. Sheesh! How uninventive of the author...rather tired use of cliches, actually.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Aug 8, 2009)

That article is very unremarkable. It's just an everyday news story. I think it's a shame that Time did not send someone to visit the convention and participate.


----------



## Cat (Aug 10, 2009)

SVS,
Thanks for the pix! The Million Pound March seems like just a couple of days ago...not 11 years! Yikes! I remember the day quite vividly.
And your room party is pretty vivid, too. Remember the guy you had kicked out of the room 'cuz he was propositioning pretty much every girl? Ahhh, good times. 
Thanks for the memories!


----------

